# NATURALS MADE IN 2011



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello everybody! Since I've registered on the Forum I've learned a lot reading your threads; I've made some naturals, some are better than others but I really enjoyed and had a great time. That's why I'm posting the catapults I made and I really want to thank you, wishing "Merry Christmas" and a "Happy New Year". All the best, Bob.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bob









It's been an amazing year with many beautiful naturals made from you....
I really like the "V" design! looks great Bob.
Thanks for sharing your collection with us.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

So who's going to buy me a new keyboard after I just drooled all over this one !

That is some stunning work Bob and Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Very sweet Bob . MM


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a great body of work Bob. You have a unique style and I like it.


----------



## valleyshifter (Dec 9, 2011)

*Very nice collection!*


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> That's a great body of work Bob. You have a unique style and I like it.


... exactly what I was going to say. Your slingshots are always a pleasure to look at, especially since the pictures of them are professionally taken (no surprise







). I tried to copy you V design in the santa slingshot for shawn, and I find your style very inspirational.
keep it up, merry christmas and a happy new year!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

im in love!


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

Really nice collection Bob..........thanks for sharing.

RM


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Great collection and a unique style!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Fantástico amigo!

Excelente y prolífico año 2011, esperemos que el 2012 sea aún mejor. Un agasajo para la pupila ver todas estas en un sólo post.

Un Abrazo Bob.


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

great slingshots i wish there were some good naturals where i live hahaha


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## BOWDIDDLEY (Dec 7, 2011)

You are inspiring me and set the bar high. I Iove naturals and have a few started. Will try to get some pictures soon.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

BOWDIDDLEY said:


> You are inspiring me and set the bar high. I Iove naturals and have a few started. Will try to get some pictures soon.


Glad for that mate. I'm looking forward to seeing your naturals. Cheers , Bob


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning! can't find proper words Bob!


----------



## ssssSnake (Nov 29, 2011)

Those are gorgeoussssssssssss, Bob! Have inspired me.

Thnakssssssssssss fer sharing!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again for your comments.


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Bellisimo.........bravo Bob.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

BIG PAPA said:


> Bellisimo.........bravo Bob.


Thanks Bib Papa!


----------

